# 2014 Cruze Diesel Oil Change DIY



## vertigo44 (Aug 1, 2015)

After searching every possible medium for information on how to do a simple oil change on this car and not finding a **** thing from oil type to oil filter to videos etc I decided to make my own.... I'll leave this here. Your welcome.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Great! Could you add the part about the oil filter?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you see this sticky?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

vertigo44 said:


> After searching every possible medium for information on how to do a simple oil change on this car and not finding a **** thing from oil type to oil filter to videos etc I decided to make my own.... I'll leave this here. Your welcome.


hope you had an ambulance on stand-by just in case.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> hope you had an ambulance on stand-by just in case.


Shop safety: you never go under a vehicle suspended solely by jacks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

vertigo44 said:


> After searching every possible medium for information on how to do a simple oil change on this car and not finding a **** thing from oil type to oil filter to videos etc I decided to make my own.... I'll leave this here. Your welcome.


so you didnt type "cruze diesel oil change" into google?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you put 5 qts in?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

opblood:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vertigo44 said:


> After searching every possible medium for information on how to do a simple oil change on this car and not finding a **** thing from oil type to oil filter to videos etc I decided to make my own.... I'll leave this here. Your welcome.


Looks like you missed my DIY on this. (Tomko posted a link). I also have one on the fuel filter. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

**** dude, that's a little nuts not using jack stands. Shop class 101!


----------

